# Braithwaite Fold



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

what a shame braithwaite fold finished that was a good site well location was.cc cant strike a deal with local councill which im not suprised at windermere dosnt like motorhomes well thats the feeling i get thanks tude


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

have the negotiations ended, thought it was still ongoing. we love the site, (when you can get on that is). can never understand why it isnt a all year round site, bowness is always busy.

using present tense, still hoping.

tom


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

According to last month's CC magazine, negotitions are on-going. Fingers crossed this is a great site.

Dave


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Unfortunately Braithwaite fold is no more......

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planning-your-trip/uk-trips/the-site-network/braithwaite-fold/


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Acknowledging the convenience for Bowness, it was our least favourite of the CC Cumbrian sites. It was just too closed in for our tastes...needed to lose about a third of the pitches.

Plus when we went there the warden was less than helpful...took the hump that we were towing a car so he couldn't put us on a short pitch, then had his tractor parked where the carpark was supposed to be so my disabled father-in-law had to use the adjoining council car park (or rather I had to move my towcar on that...no way he could have walked from there to our pitch). _One off incidentally, don't want this thread turning into another CC-bashing one...speaking to the warden later it was clear that there were already tensions between the CC and the council at the time, there were sensitivities about parked cars on the site_


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
re rosbotham, can see where you are coming from with your comments, a lot of the pitches where smallish (compact), but its close proximity to the lake and all the action in bowness is what we will miss.

looking at the three lakes alternatives the cc suggest,lowpark wood, park coppice, and meathop fell, allthough very scenic and good walking sites are a bit out of the way , unless your a tugger with a car.

being fairly local to these sites we have used them in the past, but feel that they are suited to the more active, not that we are a couple of wrinklies, as the photo suggests,but we do like a bit of nightlife .thats what we will miss most at braithwaite fold.

tom


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Is this site closing completely, so will an independent take over it?


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Braithwaite fold update*

was at winderemere this weekend talking to the council car park men .i asked the question whats happening with braithwaite fold camp site he said that the caravan and camping club had got it.thats the word we will wait and see tude


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I hope so.

Roger


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've merged 2 threads together here.



I note that in the February 2012 CC magazine is says that Braitwaite Fold CC site is no longer there 

"The Club is very sorry to announce that Braithwaite Fold will be leaving the sites network with immediate effect. The Club has been in negotiation with South Lakeland council to try and secure a long term investment in this site but the council has rejected The Club's tender."


Maybe CCC offered a better deal to the council?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Braithwaite Fold update*

Yes C and CC taking over subject to fine print.
It seems that the tender process was open with both CC and CCC and perhaps others too bidding.
No idea what the terms were but it appears that CCC offered the deal that met the Councils terms best.
Not totally signed of yet tho but it does appear that the Caravan Club have accepted defeat.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Braithwaite Fold - Bowness-on-Windermere*

Quick post to let folks know that the Camping and Caravan Club are now accepting bookings for Braithwaite Fold.
They took over the site from the Caravan Club.
Seems South Lakeland Council, who own the site, tendered for the management and although the Caravan Club were managing it seems they lost out in the tender process.
Really nice wee site within walking distance of Bowness on Windermere
Go on and book it - you will enjoy I am sure


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

attended this site fairly regular with caravan club, when i could get in that is. 
just been online to book 2 nights end of july, midweek, 2 adults, 
£54.30. that seems one hell of a price hike, clicked off not paying that. wait till off season.

no wonder caravan club couldnt negotiate terms.

tom


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

I booked it yesterday for the olympic torch relay, looking forward to it and i dont mind paying a little more for something my family and i may never see again for a home olympics.  
I tried to get in all last year but never could so quite pleased we managed to.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've merged the new thread with the earlier one about the CC being dumped. 


It will be interesting to see whether it will be any easier to get in with the CCC running it! :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

tomnjune said:


> hi
> 
> attended this site fairly regular with caravan club, when i could get in that is.
> just been online to book 2 nights end of july, midweek, 2 adults,
> ...


To put some numbers around that. Was just looking at my 2011 CC book, and mid-week end-July 2011 prices would have been £44.80. So approx 20% more, as against prevailing CC price increases have been 5-10%.

Per my earlier comment, wasn't that keen on this site anyway...


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I was pleased to read in the CC&C magazine that they have taken over the running of this site. Maybe with their deposit system of booking it will be easier to get booked.

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have just been reading about this in the new Mag. I for one am very pleased they have got this site.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We have stayed at this site several times in our caravanning cum motorhoming career. 

But I remember fondly our very first visit with a motorhome - The Shrub - at Easter 1999. The Shrub was not the fastest MH around. As it was our first time out, I tootled at around 50-55mph, whilst our good friends from next door sped along with their car and caravan. 

I arrived eventually, backed onto my pitch, handbrake on, electrics on. Done! That was a defining moment in our new life as a motorhomer. I went to see how our friend was doing on the next pitch. He'd got his caravan sorted and was just starting on the awning. He has never been one to need help so I offered him none!! He tugged the awning along the rail, fitted all the poles, then set to with the pegging. After about an hour, with much still to do, and me still watching, the penny dropped with him. He suddenly seemed to sense the immediacy and convenience of our motorhome compared to his caravan.

From a kneeled, pegging position, he just turned his head towards me and said, "Why don't you clear off and put the kettle on!?" So I took the hint and made him a cup of coffee. And he still had loads to do... water, waste, electrics, tables, chairs, awning curtains, blah, blah...

Yes, Easter 1999, a defining moment at Braithwaite Fold!! :roll: :wink: I wish the C&CC well with their turn at this site's management.


----------

